# الحاضر الغائب  ، اول حاضر غائب معنا هو Dona Nabil



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

*الحاضر الغائب
 هو شخص بيننا كان له نشاط مميز فى يوم من الايام
ولظروف معينه امتنع عن المشاركه ولكنه متواجد لانه يعشق هذا المنتدى الجميل

 الحاضر الغائب قد يكون انا قد يكون انت او انتِ.
الحاضر الغائب هو كل شخص متواجد بيننا ولكننا نفتقده
 سندون هنا كلمات بسيطه لنعبر بها عن افتقادنا لهذا الشخص
سنختار كل فتره عضو امتنع عن المشاركه ولكنه موجود بصوره شبه يوميه ليعرف مقدار حبه منكم

تابعونا مع اول ضيف بعد قليل

ملحوظه : اى شخص شايف عضو معانا ينطبق عليه موضوعنا يبعتلى رساله خاصه بأسمه

not copy

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحاضر الغائب*

*جمييييييييييييل يا مون*
*تسلم ايديك*
*احلي تقييم*​


----------



## sparrow (5 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحاضر الغائب*

حلوة فكرة الموضوع متابعين معاك


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحاضر الغائب*

*اول حاضر غائب معنا فى هذا الموضوع
 هو شخص له فكر خاص فى كتابته واشعاره وحتى طريقة اشرافه

متواجد بصفه مستمره ولكن الفتره الاخيره كان الحاضر الغائب
بسبب بعض الاحتكاكات مع بعض الاشخاص
ولكنه عاد الينا واسمه اصبح يراه الجميع
معنا
الحاضره الغائبه

Dona Nabil
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحاضر الغائب*

دونــــــا 
متابع للصبح طبعاً ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

سلام ونعمة 

اختيار موفق يا مينـــا   

دونــــــــا 

لو اتكلمنا عنها كلام الدنيا كله هايخلص وللأسف مش هنوفيها حقهـا 

نقول ايه 

نقول خدمة بإتضاع 

ولا القلب الطيب البسيط 

ولا الأخت الكبيرة إللي بتشوف مشاكلنا وتحلها 

أو ذي الأم  بتجمعنــا حواليها بكل حب وإحترام 

القلب الكبير الذي يحتوي كل من لجأ إليه 

سيعجز القلب عن التعبير واللسان عن الكلام والأيدي عن الكتابة 

عندمــــا نفكر بأن نعبر عما في قلوبنا تجاهها 

حقاً انها ينطبق عليها قول الكتاب ثمنها يفوق الآلئ 

إتضاعها في اسلوبها مع الجميع سواء صغير أو كبير لا يشعر احد بفرق معها في الكـلام
ومع ذلك فهي ذي مكانة عالية في قلوبنا 

كنت اتمني هذه الفرصة للحديث عنكِ ولكن عندما وجدت هذه الفرصة أمـامي 
للأسف عجزت عن أعبر عما بداخلي تجاهك 

نتمني ان نراكِ مرة اخري كعادتك زهرة المنتدي المشرقة والمنيرة التي ترشد الآخرين 
وكالشمعة التي تحترق من اجل من حولها 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويجعلها تنمو وتكثر وتأتي بثمارها المرجوة

ربنا يحفظ حياتك ويحفظ الأسرة بالكامل 

صلي لأجلي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*دوووووووووووووووونتي العسولة*
*هي حد جميل اووووووووي بجد*
*بتحب تخدم كل الناس*
*قلبها كبير وبستحمل*
*بقولها تسامحني لو زعلت مني في اي حاجة*
*انا لسه قايلة قلبك كبير*
*ربنا يخليكي لينا وتبقي منورة دايما*:love45:



*ويلا بقا هاتي تقييم*:2:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2011)

فكره الموضوع جميله يا مون
سلم افكارك يا مان


دونا من الاخر كدا
هي الانسان اللي ربنا خلقه علي صورته ومثاله
بمعني انها بتحاول تكون زي ما ربنا عايز اولاده
متواضعه وبتحب كل الناس وخدومه جدا
شاعره متميزه جدا وليه بصمتها المميزه في كل موضوع بتشارك فيه
وأراها كتير بتكون فيها حكمه وواقعيه وعن خبره
صعب الكلمات توصفها بجد 
وبلاش اقول كلام كتير بقي 
عشان مش تتغر علينا
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحاضر الغائب*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اول حاضر غائب معنا فى هذا الموضوع
> هو شخص له فكر خاص فى كتابته واشعاره وحتى طريقة اشرافه
> 
> متواجد بصفه مستمره ولكن الفتره الاخيره كان الحاضر الغائب
> ...



*قصدك الحاضره الحاضره هههههه
انا مقدرش ابدااا اغيب عن منتدانا يا موون
حتى وان غابت مشاركاتى دايما بتابع وبهتم بكل أمور المنتدى الصغيره والكبيره
يمكن من وقت للتانى بحتاج لشوية راحه بس حتى وأنا برتاح مش بفارق المنتدى لانى بأختصار مش بلاقى راحتى الا فيه
ميررسى ع اختيارى يا مووون وتتردلك قريب التدبيسه دى :act23: ههههههه*


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2011)

ليه كدة يا دونا 
تحضرى وتغيبى وتحيرينا معاكى


----------



## tamav maria (6 يوليو 2011)

*دونا نبيل*
جعلت للمنتدى تميزه الخاص 
وكتبت وشاركت بكلمات ساحرة
لها شخصية قوية هادئة والكل يشهد بذلك 
تميزت بمواضيعها وأسلوبهاالراقي المميز
وتعاملها مع الجميع بكل مصداقية وصراحة 
فلا يوجود عضو إلا ويعرفها ويعرف أسلوبها
وردودها المميزه
فلك كل تحياتي​


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*استاذه دونا ... *
*محترمه .. لها شخصيتها .. تعرف متى تتحدث بمزاح ومتى تتحدث بجد ... *
*اسلوبها فى حل المشاكل رائع وفى الصميم ..*
*وهى ليست غائبه .. فأحياناً متابعة المنتدى تكون اهم من المشاركات .. *
*استاذه دونا ... سعيده انى اتعرفت على حضرتك *​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يوليو 2011)

*دونتى ولو انه يعنى ميصحش بس هقولك الاغنية اللى انا مش عارفة مين بيغنيها بس لايقة عليكى وعلى اى شخص عزيز علينا وبنحبه وفى قلوبنا دايما بس بيغيب 
وهى :بتغيب بتروح راح تبقى ياحياتى بالقلب بالروح بال اه فى غنياتى بالعين وياعين لو لا بتقرا كلماتى كنت بترجع تتقول راح حبك على طول
*


----------



## girgis2 (6 يوليو 2011)

*يمكن من وقت للتانى بحتاج لشوية راحه بس

**اذا كان على الراحة بس مفيش مانع :t17:
أما لو أكتر من كدة احنا مش هنسمح أبداااااا
:nunu0000:
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## rana1981 (6 يوليو 2011)

*دونا انا كتير بحبك 
ووانا شخصيا دائما بشعر بوجودها وبمحبتها لجميع الاعضاء  بالمنتدى 
هي شخصية محترمة ومحبة للجميع​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

*الأخت دونا
خادمه رااائعه
وكاتبه مميزه لها فكرها الخاص
بتعجبنى جدا كتاباتها
كما أنها أنسانه طيبه جدا وخلوقه*​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2011)

:t39::t39::t39:

دونا انا مش هتكتب راى لانى اكيد انت عارفه 

ههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك 



:new8::new8::new8:​


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مينا

واختيار جدا جدا رائع

دونا ديه اختي الكبيره يا عم مش تزعلها هههههههههههه

بجد دونا من الشخصيات الي بحترمهم جدا في المنتدة

واتمنى لها كل الخير في حياتها 

وربي يباركها ويباركك يا مينا ويبارك جميع الاعضاء الحلوين


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الحاضر الغائب*




بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> دونــــــا
> متابع للصبح طبعاً ​



*ها خلصت متابعه ؟؟ هههههه
مش عارفه ليه حاساك فرحان فيا :thnk0001:*


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى بجد اخترت شخصيه راااااااااائعه جدااا وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام
مميزه بمواضيعها وأسلوبهاالراقي 
ربنا يبارك خدمتها الجميلة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> اختيار موفق يا مينـــا
> 
> ...



*مش عارفه يا بوب بجد ارد عليك اقول ايه
حتى كلمات الشكر مش كفايه للرد عليك
قريت كلامك اكتر من مره وبأمانه خليت عنيا تدمع 
ورغم عدم استحقاقى لمعظمه الا أنه ع الاقل لسه عندى الفرصه اكون مستحقه ليه وكلامك هيكون حافز ليا
وكل اللى اقدر اقولهولك انى بتمنالك كل الخير والتوفيق وأنت حقيقى أخ غالى اووووى عندى
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *دوووووووووووووووونتي العسولة*
> *هي حد جميل اووووووووي بجد*
> *بتحب تخدم كل الناس*
> *قلبها كبير وبستحمل*
> ...



*انتى حد احلى يا روكايتى:t4:
عمرى ما ازعل منك اللى يزعلنى بجد زعلك  انتى منى :new8:
ربنا يخليكى ليا وتفضلى كده تعمليلى الكابتشينو بتاعك اللى بيفجر الدنيا كلها ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انتى حد احلى يا روكايتى:t4:
> عمرى ما ازعل منك اللى يزعلنى بجد زعلك  انتى منى :new8:
> ربنا يخليكى ليا وتفضلى كده تعمليلى الكابتشينو بتاعك اللى بيفجر الدنيا كلها ههههههههههه*


*مانتي عارفة يا دونتي مش بعرف ازعل من حد:t23:*
*ربنا ما يجيب زعل ابدا يارب*
*ههههههههههههه بذمتك مش عاجبك:smile01*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> فكره الموضوع جميله يا مون
> سلم افكارك يا مان
> 
> 
> ...



*يا خبر ابيض هو الكلام ع مين :thnk0001:ههههههه
يا حبيبتى دى كلها محاولات لسه بدرى اوووووى علشان استحق كلامك واوصافك دى
ميرررسى حبيبة قلبى ع محبتك الغاليه وذوقك اللى مش غريب عليكى :new8:
ربنا يباركلى فيكى ويحافظ عليكى دايما *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> ليه كدة يا دونا
> تحضرى وتغيبى وتحيرينا معاكى



*حاضر هقعد مكانى ومش هتحرك اهو *


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يوليو 2011)

مفيش كلام هقدر اوصف بيه شعوري تجاها وانا شايفه ان اسم الحاضر الغائب مينفعش معاها لان علطول بحس انها حاضرة في كل وقت في كل حاجة ليها بصمة 

وبجد انا بحترمها وبحبها كتير


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2011)

+ تاسونى دونــــــــــا خادمة حلوة خااااااااااااالص وطيبة كتييير بحب فى شخصيتها الحكمة وفى نفس الوقت البساطة .. أنا بتعلم منها كتيييير ... وفى بقى ملحوظة أنا عمرى ما إتخيلت انى اكتب موضوعات روحية فى قسم الكتابات لولا تشجيعها بأمانة مكنتش اعرف انى ممكن اكتب...

+ بس انا عارف موضوعاتى طبيخ سورى فى التعبير بالنسبة لموضوعاتها ..
بحب كتير موضوعاتها كتير حلوة ومعانيها جميلة..
+ بس مش عارف اعبر تاااااااانى ....

+بصلى دايما ربنا يبارك خدمتها واسرتها ويعوض تعبها فى خدمتها 
ومش تعمل اوف لاين علشان انا بضايق من الاخر هههههههه.

+ فكرة الموضوع كتيييييير حلوة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
آمين

يالا سلام ونعمه
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*اييييييييييييييييه يا جدعان*
* كل ده علي دونا*
* سيبلونا كلام علينا بقا:giveup:*​


----------



## mero_engel (7 يوليو 2011)

اولا فكره الموضوع رائعه يا مينا 
دونا نبيل من اهم الشخصيات 
اللي بعتبرها بجد عمود من اعمده المنتدي
القلب الكبير والخادمه بمعني الكلمه
والغيوره علي خدمتها 
والنشيطه 
والمحبه للجميع  لو فضلت اقول ممكن اظلمها في كلام انشي اقوله
دووووووووونا منوره المنتدي كله يا غاليه


----------



## lovely dove (7 يوليو 2011)

فكرة الموضوع حلووووووووة قوي يامينا 
واختيار موفق في اول شخصية بجد دونا تستحق كل احترام وحب 
الحقيقة اخواتي مسابوليش اي كلام اقدر اقوله 
بس بجد انا بحبها جدااااااااااا وهي من اول الناس اللي شجعتني لما دخلت المنتدي 
وعلي طول بتقدر كل الناس وبتحبهم وهما كمان بيحبوها
وبجد عمري ما هتخيل شكل المنتدي من غيرها لان قلبها كبير جدا
ربنا يسعدك يادوندون في كل حياتك ويحفظك انتي وكل اسرتك
وتفضلي علي طول منورانا بوجودك وسطينا 
​


----------



## lovely dove (7 يوليو 2011)

فكرة الموضوع حلووووووووة قوي يامينا 
واختيار موفق في اول شخصية بجد دونا تستحق كل احترام وحب 
الحقيقة اخواتي مسابوليش اي كلام اقدر اقوله 
بس بجد انا بحبها جدااااااااااا وهي من اول الناس اللي شجعتني لما دخلت المنتدي 
وعلي طول بتقدر كل الناس وبتحبهم وهما كمان بيحبوها
وبجد عمري ما هتخيل شكل المنتدي من غيرها لان قلبها كبير جدا
ربنا يسعدك يادوندون في كل حياتك ويحفظك انتي وكل اسرتك
وتفضلي علي طول منورانا بوجودك في وسطينا :new8:​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 يوليو 2011)

فكرة الموضوع جميله جدا يامينا​ بتبين ان احنا بنحب دونا جدا​ كل اللى اقدر اقوله انتى يادونا انسانه جميله ومحترمه وطيبه​ صحيح انا متكلمتش معاكى غير مره واحده​ لكن اكتشفت انك شخصيه جميله جدا​ من خلال مواضيعك وردودك الجميله​ وربنا يباركك ويوفقك فى حياتك وصلاة العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2011)

netta قال:


> *دونا نبيل*
> جعلت للمنتدى تميزه الخاص
> وكتبت وشاركت بكلمات ساحرة
> لها شخصية قوية هادئة والكل يشهد بذلك
> ...



*مش عيب عليكى يا نيتا تقولى عليا كلام وحش كده :ranting: 
يلا بقى هقول ايه ربنا يسامحك :smil13:
هههههههههه بجد يا حبيبتى محبتك دى كتير عليا 
ربنا يقدرنى انى اكون زى ما بتقولى كده وانى اكون مستحقه لمكانى ومكانتى عندكوا *


----------



## Basilius (7 يوليو 2011)

*دونا انسانه جدا 
صديقه صدوقه جدا 
*


----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش عيب عليكى يا نيتا تقولى عليا كلام وحش كده :ranting:
> يلا بقى هقول ايه ربنا يسامحك :smil13:
> هههههههههه بجد يا حبيبتى محبتك دى كتير عليا
> ربنا يقدرنى انى اكون زى ما بتقولى كده وانى اكون مستحقه لمكانى ومكانتى عندكوا *



صدقيني ياقمر
انا ماقولتش الا الحقيقه
اللي انا وكل الاعضاء نلمسها فيكي
ربنا يباركك حبيبة قلبي 
ويدوم لك محبة كل الناس


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *استاذه دونا ... *
> *محترمه .. لها شخصيتها .. تعرف متى تتحدث بمزاح ومتى تتحدث بجد ... *
> *اسلوبها فى حل المشاكل رائع وفى الصميم ..*
> *وهى ليست غائبه .. فأحياناً متابعة المنتدى تكون اهم من المشاركات .. *
> *استاذه دونا ... سعيده انى اتعرفت على حضرتك *​



*ياااااااااا رب يخليكى ليا يا جميله 
وفعلا انا لو غابت مشاركاتى لا أغيب ابدااا عن متابعتى للمنتدى 
بأمانه انا اللى كسبت صديقه وأخت بفخر بيها :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يوليو 2011)

*انا انا يا ميناااااااااا:yahoo:*
*حاضر ومش حاضر وغائب ومش غائب*
*أبقى مييييييييين:big4:*
*ههههههههههههه*
*جميل موضوعك يامون *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يوليو 2011)

*دوناااا :ura1:*
*طبعا كويس انى لحقتك فالموضوع ده *
*لانى دايما مش بلحقك فى اى موضوع :a82:*
*طبعا يادودو انا مش هعرف أعبر لك بجد عن اللى فى قلبى ناحيتك *
*أنتى شخصية جميلة جداااااا وانا فعلا بعزك وبحترمك جدا *
*وكأنى أعرفك من زمااااااااااان :t4::t4:*
*وبحسك القلب الحنين للمنتدى *
*طبعا انا كلامى مش حاجة جنب كلام الأعضاء :flowers:*
*وانا مش عارفة أبعبر بقى يادودو انتى عارفة اللى فالقلب:blush2:*
*وانتى حبيبتى من أيام الجيزة لالا أحم قصدى من ايام داون تاون:fun_lol:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *دونتى ولو انه يعنى ميصحش بس هقولك الاغنية اللى انا مش عارفة مين بيغنيها بس لايقة عليكى وعلى اى شخص عزيز علينا وبنحبه وفى قلوبنا دايما بس بيغيب
> وهى :بتغيب بتروح راح تبقى ياحياتى بالقلب بالروح بال اه فى غنياتى بالعين وياعين لو لا بتقرا كلماتى كنت بترجع تتقول راح حبك على طول
> *



*وميصحش ليه يا ننوس
انتى اى حاجه منك مقبوله ولو ان صوتك لم علينا الدبان :t30: ههههههه
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى:99:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *يمكن من وقت للتانى بحتاج لشوية راحه بس
> 
> **اذا كان على الراحة بس مفيش مانع :t17:
> أما لو أكتر من كدة احنا مش هنسمح أبداااااا
> ...



*هههههههههههه حاضر حاضر بس من غير ضرب :11azy:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *دونا انا كتير بحبك
> ووانا شخصيا دائما بشعر بوجودها وبمحبتها لجميع الاعضاء  بالمنتدى
> هي شخصية محترمة ومحبة للجميع​*



*وانا كمان بحبك خالص يا رنوون وببقى مبسوطه وانتى وسطينا وبحزن جدااا لما بلاقيكى متضايقه ومهموممه 
صلواتى لاجلك ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *الأخت دونا
> خادمه رااائعه
> وكاتبه مميزه لها فكرها الخاص
> بتعجبنى جدا كتاباتها
> كما أنها أنسانه طيبه جدا وخلوقه*​



*شهاده افتخر بها من استاذى
ربنا يباركك يا غالى ويديم وجودك المبارك وسطينا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> :t39::t39::t39:
> 
> دونا انا مش هتكتب راى لانى اكيد انت عارفه
> 
> ...



*ولا اعرف حاجه :t30: هههههههههه
ميرررسى يا غاليه ربنا يباركك يا  جميله:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مينا
> 
> واختيار جدا جدا رائع
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليك يا انريكى ده شرف ليا انك تكون اخويا
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليك وتفضل منورنا دايما بوجودك الغالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى بجد اخترت شخصيه راااااااااائعه جدااا وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام
> مميزه بمواضيعها وأسلوبهاالراقي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتها الجميلة *​



*أنا عارفه انك بتتكلمى عن هابى ههههههه
ميرررسى يا غاليه ع محبتك وذوقك
ربنا يخليكى لينا ويفرح قلبك دايما :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مانتي عارفة يا دونتي مش بعرف ازعل من حد:t23:*
> *ربنا ما يجيب زعل ابدا يارب*
> *ههههههههههههه بذمتك مش عاجبك:smile01*​



*ربنا ما يجيب زعل يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:
وحياااااة اغلى ما عندك النهارده الجمعه والتحرير مش ناقص بلاش سيرة الكابتشينو بتاعك خلى النهارده يعدى ع خير :11azy: هههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> مفيش كلام هقدر اوصف بيه شعوري تجاها وانا شايفه ان اسم الحاضر الغائب مينفعش معاها لان علطول بحس انها حاضرة في كل وقت في كل حاجة ليها بصمة
> 
> وبجد انا بحترمها وبحبها كتير



*ميررسى يا قمررر على كلامك الجميل عنى ويا رب بس استاهله
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا ما يجيب زعل يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:
> وحياااااة اغلى ما عندك النهارده الجمعه والتحرير مش ناقص بلاش سيرة الكابتشينو بتاعك خلى النهارده يعدى ع خير :11azy: هههههههههه*


*امين يارب*
*هههههههههههههههههه الله مش انتي اللي طلبتي:11azy:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + تاسونى دونــــــــــا خادمة حلوة خااااااااااااالص وطيبة كتييير بحب فى شخصيتها الحكمة وفى نفس الوقت البساطة .. أنا بتعلم منها كتيييير ... وفى بقى ملحوظة أنا عمرى ما إتخيلت انى اكتب موضوعات روحية فى قسم الكتابات لولا تشجيعها بأمانة مكنتش اعرف انى ممكن اكتب...
> 
> + بس انا عارف موضوعاتى طبيخ سورى فى التعبير بالنسبة لموضوعاتها ..
> بحب كتير موضوعاتها كتير حلوة ومعانيها جميلة..
> ...



*لالالا يا ابووو تربووو متقولشى كده عن مواضيعك دى مميزه جداااا بجد
انت قلمك مميز نصلى  لربنا يستخدمه دايما  لمجد اسمه
اشكرك ع كل كلمه وكل حرف وصلواتى لاجلك اخى الغالى
وحاضر بلاها اوفلاين:closedeye ههههههههه *


----------



## النهيسى (8 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *الأخت دونا
> خادمه رااائعه
> وكاتبه مميزه لها فكرها الخاص
> بتعجبنى جدا كتاباتها
> كما أنها أنسانه طيبه جدا وخلوقه*​


*شكرا أختى دونا لتقييمك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك .. دمتم دائما بخير 
*​


----------



## girgis2 (8 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههه حاضر حاضر بس من غير ضرب :11azy:​*


*
هههههههه حضرتك باخلاصك في الخدمة ومجهودك الكبير والرائع أحد أهم أعمدة هذا المنتدى العظيم ولا يمكن نستغنى عن فكرك الرائع والحكيم والمنطقي والمنصف أيضاااا فضلاااا عن قلمك المبدع ودا مش رأيي لوحدي دا رأي كل الأخوة هنا في الموضوع

أحنا عارفين أد آيه الخدمة والحمل أصبح تقيل جدا عليكي

بس ربنا يساعدك ويوفقك ويديكي القدرة على التنسيق بين واجباتك المختلفة في حياتك الخدمية والأسرية أيضاااا
ربنا يفرحك ويباركك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اييييييييييييييييه يا جدعان*
> * كل ده علي دونا*
> * سيبلونا كلام علينا بقا:giveup:*​



*ده قررر ولا حسد :t9: 
روحى يا بت حضرى الكابتشينووو جايالك هناك :smil8:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ده قررر ولا حسد :t9:
> روحى يا بت حضرى الكابتشينووو جايالك هناك :smil8:*


*ههههههههههههه*
*ده حب يا دودو:closedeye*
*ماشي يا معنمي:crazy_pil*​


----------



## grges monir (9 يوليو 2011)

لسة شايف الموضوع دة دلوقتى
اعمل ايةبقى فى النت؟؟؟؟
اتكلمت كتير عن دونا انا:smil4:
لكن هاقول كلمة صغيرة دونا مثل السمكة  والمنتدى البحر مش تقدر تسيبة تختنق 
والبحر من  غير سمك يبقى بحر ميت ملوش شكل ولالون


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> اولا فكره الموضوع رائعه يا مينا
> دونا نبيل من اهم الشخصيات
> اللي بعتبرها بجد عمود من اعمده المنتدي
> القلب الكبير والخادمه بمعني الكلمه
> ...



*حتى انتى يا ميروو بتقولى عنى كده :smil13:
ربنا يسامحك :beee:
ههههههههه حبيبة قلبى ميرووو كلامك ده كتير عليا صدقينى
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك يا رررررب *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 يوليو 2011)

فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدااا
بالنسبة للقمر بتاعنا دونا معرفش اقول ايه لاني بحبها اووووي وكل الي هقولوا هيكون قليل لانها فعلا شخصية اكثر من رااائعة ومحترمة جدااا والكل بيحبها ويارب تبقى منورة المنتدى دائما 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك يا احلى دونا​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 يوليو 2011)

*بجد كويس اوى اوى انى لحقت الموضوع 

وانا بجد مش هعرف اتكلم عن دونا لانها فعلا حد بحبه جدا وبحترمه جدا 

وهيا فعلا من احلى واجمل الشخصيات الى اتعرفت عليها هنا فى المنتدى 

متميزة فى كل حاجة فى افعلها فى ردودها فى موضيعها فى بساطتها 

فعلا ربنا مبارك كل اعمال يديها 

يارب عمرها ما تغيب ابدا ابدا وتفضل موجودة فى وسطينا ومنورة على طول 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ويبارك اسرتك يارب

وبعدين متنسيش كلها كام شهر وهبقى الميس بتاعت دونا الصغيرة ​*


----------



## zama (10 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع فكرته لذيذة ..

أشكرك و متابعك علي أد مقدر ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> فكرة الموضوع حلووووووووة قوي يامينا
> واختيار موفق في اول شخصية بجد دونا تستحق كل احترام وحب
> الحقيقة اخواتي مسابوليش اي كلام اقدر اقوله
> بس بجد انا بحبها جدااااااااااا وهي من اول الناس اللي شجعتني لما دخلت المنتدي
> ...


*كلك ذوق ومحبه يا حبيبتى بجد 
انا كمان بحبك خالص ربنا يعلم وبتمنى تفضلى دايما معانا 
ميرررررررررسى خالص ع كلامك الجميل والمشجع ده وبتمنى اكون مستحقاه فعلا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> فكرة الموضوع جميله جدا يامينا​ بتبين ان احنا بنحب دونا جدا​ كل اللى اقدر اقوله انتى يادونا انسانه جميله ومحترمه وطيبه​ صحيح انا متكلمتش معاكى غير مره واحده​ لكن اكتشفت انك شخصيه جميله جدا​ من خلال مواضيعك وردودك الجميله​ وربنا يباركك ويوفقك فى حياتك وصلاة العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى​


*ميرررسى يا غاليه وصدقينى بتمنى انى اعرفك اكتر لانى حاسه انك بجد شخصيه جميله
بتمنالك كل الخير
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *دونا انسانه جدا
> صديقه صدوقه جدا
> *



*رأى اعتز بيه جداااا من شخص غالى عندى جدااااا
تعيش يا ميكووو ربنا يخليك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

netta قال:


> صدقيني ياقمر
> انا ماقولتش الا الحقيقه
> اللي انا وكل الاعضاء نلمسها فيكي
> ربنا يباركك حبيبة قلبي
> ويدوم لك محبة كل الناس



*ميرررررسى يا غاليه
تعيشى حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2011)

دونا مش عارفة اقول ايه ؟ 

عقلية متميزة بالمنتدى ومشاركات راقية


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *دوناااا :ura1:*
> *طبعا كويس انى لحقتك فالموضوع ده *
> *لانى دايما مش بلحقك فى اى موضوع :a82:*
> *طبعا يادودو انا مش هعرف أعبر لك بجد عن اللى فى قلبى ناحيتك *
> ...



*ههههههههههه يا ريتك ما بعبرتى يا شيخه هههههههههه
يا مرمور انت عارف غلاوتك عندى ربنا يعلم بجد ويكفيكى فخراً انك بنت هابى الغاليه 
ربنا يخليها ليكى ولينا يا رررررررررررب
ميررررسى يا مرمورتى وعقباااااال كده يا رب ما احضر فرحك بس يكون ف اى يوم غير الجمعه اصلى ببقى مش فاضيه فيه بصراحه ( سامحنى يا رب بكدب مضطره) ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *امين يارب*
> *هههههههههههههههههه الله مش انتي اللي طلبتي:11azy:*​



*خلاص ياختى ندمت وتوبت الى الله وبطلت شرب المنكرات دى ههههههه*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (10 أغسطس 2011)

اختي مدام دونا 
حد انا بحترمة قوي وبقدره قوي قوي قوي


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> هههههههه حضرتك باخلاصك في الخدمة ومجهودك الكبير والرائع أحد أهم أعمدة هذا المنتدى العظيم ولا يمكن نستغنى عن فكرك الرائع والحكيم والمنطقي والمنصف أيضاااا فضلاااا عن قلمك المبدع ودا مش رأيي لوحدي دا رأي كل الأخوة هنا في الموضوع
> 
> أحنا عارفين أد آيه الخدمة والحمل أصبح تقيل جدا عليكي
> ...


*تعيش يا غالى وبجد بعد كلامك ده مبقاش ينفع احس باى تعب ف الخدمه
ربنا يعوضك تعب المحبه ويباركك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> لسة شايف الموضوع دة دلوقتى
> اعمل ايةبقى فى النت؟؟؟؟
> اتكلمت كتير عن دونا انا:smil4:
> لكن هاقول كلمة صغيرة دونا مثل السمكة  والمنتدى البحر مش تقدر تسيبة تختنق
> والبحر من  غير سمك يبقى بحر ميت ملوش شكل ولالون



*صباحووو رضا ههههههههه
اللهم ما ديمها نعمه عليا يا رررررررب 
تعيش يا حسبووووو وافرح بيك يا رب عن قريب*


----------



## vetaa (10 أغسطس 2011)

*مـــــــــــاى دودووووووووووو
الحمدلله فعلا انى لحقت الموضوع بس طبعا
اكيد اتقال فيكى كلام كبير وحلو واشعار كمان لانك تستاهلى

انتى عارفه انى بموووووت فيكى بجد واللى يشوفك ف الواقع
هيحبك اكتر وبلاش حسد بقى ههههههه
وفعلا انتى انسانه قوى وحساسه ومحتمله ومحبه وجدعه 
وبتتحملى المسؤليه وكتير بتضحى و.....
كتير قوى فيكى وعايزالك بخور حالا بقى ههههه

ربنا يزيدك يا قمرتى الجميله
ويخليكى لينا وتبقى حاضره دايما وسطينا
لانك شمعتنا هنا :*
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدااا
> بالنسبة للقمر بتاعنا دونا معرفش اقول ايه لاني بحبها اووووي وكل الي هقولوا هيكون قليل لانها فعلا شخصية اكثر من رااائعة ومحترمة جدااا والكل بيحبها ويارب تبقى منورة المنتدى دائما
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك يا احلى دونا​



*تعيشى يا قمرايتى 
بجد محبتك دى شىء غالى اوووى عندى
ربنا يا حبيبتى يفرحنى بيكى دايما ويطمنى دايما عليكى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد كويس اوى اوى انى لحقت الموضوع
> 
> وانا بجد مش هعرف اتكلم عن دونا لانها فعلا حد بحبه جدا وبحترمه جدا
> 
> ...



*الغالى دايما يتكلم بكلام من دهب 
ميررررررسى يا قمرايتى ربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرحنى بيكى ويطمنى دايما عليكى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> دونا مش عارفة اقول ايه ؟
> 
> عقلية متميزة بالمنتدى ومشاركات راقية



*ده بس من ذوقك يا اغلى كوينا 
ربنا يباركك يا قمررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> اختي مدام دونا
> حد انا بحترمة قوي وبقدره قوي قوي قوي



*اختك من غير مدام دى هتبقى احلى ولا ايه هههههه
ميرررررررسى يا رامى ع ذوقك
ربنا يباركك ويرشدك ويكون معاك ف كل امور حياتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *مـــــــــــاى دودووووووووووو
> الحمدلله فعلا انى لحقت الموضوع بس طبعا
> اكيد اتقال فيكى كلام كبير وحلو واشعار كمان لانك تستاهلى
> 
> ...



*ماااااى ملاك هههههههههه
مش هقول غير ربنا يخليكى ليا يا ارق اخت واعز حبيبه 
ربنا يعلم بتمنالك ايه ف قلبى لانك تستحقى كل حاجه حلوه ف الدنيا دى 
واذا كنت انا الشمعه فانتى النور كله يا غاليه *


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> واذا كنت انا الشمعه فانتى النور كله يا غاليه *




*فاتورة الكهربا على مين ؟*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 أغسطس 2011)

أهم شىء فى الموضوع العقاب هيكون ليها متشوق للعقاب بحب الاكشن :smil16:


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فاتورة الكهربا على مين ؟*



*العرف بيقول ع صاحب الموضوع :t30: ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> أهم شىء فى الموضوع العقاب هيكون ليها متشوق للعقاب بحب الاكشن :smil16:



*اممممممم عقاب مييييييين
لا مش لاعبه انا هههههه*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 أغسطس 2011)

*



العرف بيقول ع صاحب الموضوع :t30: ههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تم نسخ العرف هذا بدفع الفاتورة عليكى :t30:*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أغسطس 2012)

الحاضر الغائب رقم 2
بعد قليل
----
أنتظر الترشيحات ع الرسايل الخاصه


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أبريل 2015)

الحاضر الغائب ايضا رقم 2 هى الاخت العزيزه dona nabil
دعونا نعبر عن حبنا للاخت الغاليه دونا لكى تعود الى خدمتها وكنيستها الالكترونيه فبصدق المنتدى يحتاج لادراتك الحكيمه !


----------



## تيمو (3 أبريل 2015)

Alexander.t قال:


> الحاضر الغائب ايضا رقم 2 هى الاخت العزيزه dona nabil
> دعونا نعبر عن حبنا للاخت الغاليه دونا لكى تعود الى خدمتها وكنيستها الالكترونيه فبصدق المنتدى يحتاج لادراتك الحكيمه !



بحبك يا دونا والمنتدى فعلا من غيرك ناقص ،، ومضلّم ،، 

لو كان موقفي في موضوعي احد الأسباب لشعورك بالضغط فأنا آسف وحقك علي وفداكي كل المواضيع اغليقهم اقفليهم،، المهم تنورينا تاني


----------

